# Wagner 8 Cast Iron Waffle Maker - Well... ok it's not really a Dutch Oven... :)



## camping hoosiers (Jun 21, 2011)

But I thought some of you might like to see it even though its not a DO.

One day while whipping up some DO Pizza for the kids we were talking about other kinds of cast iron cookware than the DO. They are used to seeing me use cast iron skillets anytime that I'm cooking...  and I have several sizes up to a 14" which I use for larger groups when camping.

For some reason though we ended up talking about cast iron waffle makers which the kids have never even seen. They like waffles but are very used to being served frozen ones heated up in the toaster. For a brief time we did have an electric waffle iron but it was horrible... it just didn't heat well. So when I started talking about a cast iron maker that we would put on a camp stove they get excited and I ended up promising to get one.

Which later reminded me to make very certain that I knew what i was doing before making promises like this. Cast Iron waffle irons are not real common, they can be found but are either expensive or in poor condition. After chasing a lot of ghosts I finally found one in acceptable condition for a pretty good price so I bought it.

Eventually I will strip this one bare and re season it. The kids were after me pretty hard to cook with this so I skipped the hard work and just worked it over pretty well with vinegar to remove a bit of light rust and then seasoned it. I did not expect it to cook well however it did a great job. Not a single waffle stuck and of course the cast iron carried the heat well and it was easy to prepare a nice waffle with it. Here are a couple of shots... I apologize for the poor picture quality.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jun 21, 2011)

That looks pretty neat.  Nice find.


----------



## castironchef (Aug 31, 2012)

I regularly use one of these at home and while camping. Combined with the use of a infrared thermo gun, you've got the best of 18th & 21st Century technology working for you. 

I strongly believe that hot cast iron makes the best waffles. The crispness of the crust can't be duplicated by aluminum. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 31, 2012)

That is Beautiful! There is no way I would strip it any further...JJ


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 31, 2012)

I have not seen one of those before. Very nice!


----------



## campmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Sweet!

I love mine. I can't imagine not having one. Also the high base design is the best.

Mine has a black painted finish on the base, pretty rough but I'll leave it alone and just use it.

Like I tell everyone, I don't want to restore it, I want to use it.

Thanks for showing it to us.

Dan


----------



## cheatstowaway (Dec 29, 2019)

camping hoosiers said:


> But I thought some of you might like to see it even though its not a DO.
> 
> One day while whipping up some DO Pizza for the kids we were talking about other kinds of cast iron cookware than the DO. They are used to seeing me use cast iron skillets anytime that I'm cooking...  and I have several sizes up to a 14" which I use for larger groups when camping.
> 
> ...


wish i could make it that perfect.


----------

